# BABY PIRANHA



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

i've got a little 1-2" piranha and i was wondering what are the best things to feed him right now?, and how often.
i previously had him in a 100 gal with my five rbp's and i was told to take him out so i did, but when he was in their he ate only the fins of gold fish that i threw in for the big ones. ya thats right this little bugger chased around goldfish 4-5X his size and ripped at their fins. so should i continue with the gold fish or feed him seperate foods like whatever u recomend? thanks


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

how about some blood worms or if you want live, try some guppys or white clouds


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pellets, beefheart, Shrimp ....id stay away from feeders unless there quarentined


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

what will make him grow the fastest?, i was told beefheart


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

beef hearts have a lot of protein they will grow fast off it. Use pellet food very good for them


----------



## kyle_5rb (Dec 20, 2004)

here's a pic of the little guy, i'll try to get a better one later on


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

he looks fine







give him lot of PROTOIN! thats a growth formula for all living things


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

At his size... worms and freeze dried brine shrimp would be my choice. Soft raw foods (shrimp, chicken, smelt) should be considered and cut small for their delight. Foods such as beefheat and squid should be held back for a month or so considering baby Ps have developing digestive systems, which might be too much for them at this early stage.

Moved to Feeding and Nutrition


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

aww how cute, give him variety, worms, fish, flakes, pellets, etc. Even crickets.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

n0bie said:


> he looks fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you mean protein?


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

i thought the same thing, protein. i started my p's on flakes for a little while but i found out quickly that they need something more. After they reached a little over 1 1/2'', i started feeding pellets( cyclid gold) and they are doing great. when i got them they were the size of a quarter and now they are a little over 4'' total length.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I have 1"ers right now and I have them on fresh shrimp, cut up into small, bite size portions.

Pac


----------

